# Guter Controller für PC gesucht



## sandman2003 (7. Oktober 2014)

*Guter Controller für PC gesucht*

Hallo zusammen und einen schönen guten Morgen!

Ich habe die Couch für mich entdeckt beim Zocken. Oh nein! haha. nein, Spaß beiseite.

Möchte ab und zu mal gemütlich auf der Couch im supergeilen Steam Big Picture per HDMI Kabel am PC zocken!

Dafür suche ich einen guten Controller für den PC. Ich habe gehört, der Xbox Controller soll gut sein und problemlos funktionieren.

Ich finde das Layout und das Handling des PS3 Controllers (da ich die Konsole besitze und damit gezockt habe) sehr gut und würde gerne einen ähnlich nutzen.

Was empfehlt ihr? Xbox Controller? nachgemachten PS3 Controller der Firma Big Ben (hab ich auf die Schnelle im Netz gefunden).

Viele Grüße (und danke schonmal an @herbboy  )


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2014)

der Vorteil von den Xbox Controllern ist ja, das die schon Haus aus funktionieren, 360-Pad anstöpdeln, läuft
Das PS4 Pad kann man zwar auch anschließen, ansich braucht man so eigentlich noch eine Zusatzsoftware, aber ich weiß nicht ob das noch so ist


----------



## Chemenu (7. Oktober 2014)

Der PS4 Controller funktioniert mit dem DS4 To XInput Wrapper ganz gut. Dadurch wird ein XBox360 Controller simuliert, d.h. die Anzeige der Buttons in Spielen stimmt halt nicht mit dem Playstation Layout überein. Mir gefällt der Controller aber wesentlich besser als der DS3. Liegt viel besser in der Hand. Leider hält der Akku nicht so lange wie beim DS3.


----------



## blitzmax (7. Oktober 2014)

Was sehr gut funktioniert ist wirklich der PS3 Controller am PC mit USB oder Bluetooth. 
Das ist möglich mit dem Programm Motionjoy.
Wie du sicherlich weißt sind die Controller top und haben eine gute Qualität! 

Auch hier simuliert der PC einen Xbox 360 Controller der deinen PS3 Controller nun nutzbar macht.


----------



## blitzmax (7. Oktober 2014)

Und wenn du schon einen hast, wäre das ja die beste Lösung!


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich nutze Xbox 360 Controller. Sogar 2 davon (für koop wie How to Survive oder Castle Crashers). Dazu braucht man nur ein Adapter.

http://www.amazon.de/PC-Xbox-Wirele...&sr=1-1&keywords=xbox+360+wireless+pc+adapter


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich nutze Xbox 360 Controller. Sogar 2 davon (für koop wie How to Survive oder Castle Crashers). Dazu braucht man nur ein Adapter.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/PC-Xbox-Wirele...&sr=1-1&keywords=xbox+360+wireless+pc+adapter



Wenn man eh nen Controller neu kauft, dann nimmt man einfach den xbox 360 wireless "für Windows" - da ist der Adapter dabei: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows, schwarz: Amazon.de: Games  is billiger als separat beides zu nehmen - ein Zweipad kann dann ruhig eines ohne "für Windows"-Zusatz sein, das meldet man am vorhandenen Adapter mit an


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Oktober 2014)

Mag sein, ich hatte die Controller hat schon lange vor dem Adapter^^ Aber viele Spiele erkennen sie auch sofort, aktuell z.b. Alien Isolation. Einfach eingeschaltet, schon ändert sich das Button-Layout im Spiel auf Konsole. Find ich immer sehr angenehm.


----------



## sandman2003 (7. Oktober 2014)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Was sehr gut funktioniert ist wirklich der PS3 Controller am PC mit USB oder Bluetooth.
> Das ist möglich mit dem Programm Motionjoy.
> Wie du sicherlich weißt sind die Controller top und haben eine gute Qualität!
> 
> Auch hier simuliert der PC einen Xbox 360 Controller der deinen PS3 Controller nun nutzbar macht.



Also da ich einen PS3 Controller habe, hört sich das echt super an.

Der hat aber ohne probs weiter mit der ps3 genutzt werden? oder wird dann iwas im Controller verstellt?

Gruß und danke


----------



## blitzmax (7. Oktober 2014)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> Also da ich einen PS3 Controller habe, hört sich das echt super an.
> 
> Der hat aber ohne probs weiter mit der ps3 genutzt werden? oder wird dann iwas im Controller verstellt?
> 
> Gruß und danke


Ja. Dass funktioniert ohne weiteres so wie immer 

Nur falls du die Bluetoothfunktion nutzen solltest, musst du ihn, bevor du ihn wieder mit der PS3 verbinden kannst(kabellos) ihn erst mit dem USB Kabel verbinden. Dann stellt er sich wieder auf die PS3 ein und alles funktioniert wie immer!


----------



## svd (7. Oktober 2014)

Und falls der DS3 trotzdem rumspacken sollte, befindet sich auf dessen Rückseite, rechtes neben der mittleren Schraube, 
der unbeschriftete Resetknopf, der sich mit einer aufgebogenen Büroklammer bequem betätigen lässt.


----------



## Batze (7. Oktober 2014)

Was besseres als xBox Controller für PC gibt es nicht. Basta. Habe Fertig. Ohne wenn und aber. Wird dir jeder sagen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. Oktober 2014)

Siehe batze. Auch wenns zunächst mal ne umgwöhnung ist vom DS ist der Xbox controller das beste was du haben kannst. Hab mehrere durch probiert bevor ich den gekauft hab, unter anderem nen ds3 von nem kumpel. Aber letzten Endes war das Xbox pad doch die einzog richtige Lösung, die mich überzeugt hat


----------



## blitzmax (7. Oktober 2014)

Aber das wäre ja quatsch nochmal nen neuen Controller zu kaufen wenn man die Lösung bereits kostenlos Zuhause liegen hat, an die man auch noch gewohnt ist.


----------



## Batze (7. Oktober 2014)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Aber das wäre ja quatsch nochmal nen neuen Controller zu kaufen wenn man die Lösung bereits kostenlos Zuhause liegen hat, an die man auch noch gewohnt ist.



Es gibt immer was besseres, aber zumindest am PC ist der Xbox Kontroller das beste was es gibt.

Und noch etwas, solltest du noch nicht so Alt sein , MS, da kann man sagen was man will, aber in Sachen Hardware hat MS immer TOP Leistung geboten. Maus, Lenkrad, Joystick, das waren alles Super Top Sachen, und sind es immer noch.
Also da hat MS immer Wert darauf gelegt das zumindest das immer Top Ten war.


----------



## blitzmax (7. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt immer was besseres, aber zumindest am PC ist der Xbox Kontroller das beste was es gibt.
> 
> Und noch etwas, solltest du noch nicht so Alt sein , MS, da kann man sagen was man will, aber in Sachen Hardware hat MS immer TOP Leistung geboten. Maus, Lenkrad, Joystick, das waren alles Super Top Sachen, und sind es immer noch.
> Also da hat MS immer Wert darauf gelegt das zumindest das immer Top Ten war.


Glaub ich sehr gern und weiß ich auch.
Das es immer bessere Sachen gibt ist auch richtig. Es geht ja nur darum, dass wenn die Lösung schon Zuhause liegt, dass man eigentlich nicht erst noch etwas neues benötigt, wenn man eh schon damit zurecht kommt.


----------



## blitzmax (7. Oktober 2014)

Hier der Link zur Herstellerseite: 
http://www.motioninjoy.com


----------

